# NO Shotgun



## -vulcano- (Dec 5, 2006)

What do you guys think about this product? Any pros/cons? How does it compare to other similar products?


----------



## gopro (Dec 6, 2006)

-vulcano- said:


> What do you guys think about this product? Any pros/cons? How does it compare to other similar products?




NO Shotgun is the best preworkout drink of its kind in my opinion. It's ingredient profile is outstanding, and you can feel the effects from day 1. I am also a big lover of ALRI's Primed as well, and will use each of these products 4 weeks at a time.


----------



## bludevil (Dec 7, 2006)

My opinion is NO Shotgun's ingredient profile looks ok, but it's to pricey.


----------



## zombul (Dec 7, 2006)

It is pricey unless you compare it to some other products in it's class like NO Explode and others.It runs about the same price as them but I agree they are all to expensive and efforts to cut their prices should be made.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have tried a few samples of NO Shotgun, and IMO its the best pre-workout drink that I have taken so far.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> I have tried a few samples of NO Shotgun, and IMO its the best pre-workout drink that I have taken so far.


 
Does it have a stimulant like NO Explode?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Does it have a stimulant like NO Explode?



It does contain caffeine, but getting off didn't bother me like it did with NO-xplode(which didn't really bother me to much)


----------



## Flakko (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks like a pretty solid product, but right now I'm trying to avoid stimulants like caffeine.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Dec 11, 2006)

NO Shotgun is definitely the best.  It contains a dose of Redline.  It makes you more pumped than others.  It rocks.  It taste like ass.  But.  IT WORKS


----------



## Kuzinbo (Dec 11, 2006)

oh and expensive?  bull shit.  It is 33 bucks for a tub.  Same as other nitro stuff.


----------

